# Fatal exception 0D



## Atomic666 (Mar 11, 2001)

Hi, here is my latest brain teaser.

Computer running Win98 SE, 64mb ram celeron 633.
Everytime the computer starts up it tries to load windows but not long after the windows splash screen the following BSOD appears-

A fatal exception 0D has occurred AT 209F:0001CF86 press any key to continue or control alt delete to restart. When you press a key, nothing happens, however when you press control alt delete the following BSOD appears -
An exception has occurred at 0028:FF015E7A in VXD ks (05) + 00001E1A

This was called from 0028:C0087254 in VXD vkd (01) + 000001D0

Press any key to continue, but when you press a key it takes you back to the original BSOD.

Any ideas as I am stumped.

PS I can't get the machine into safe mode either by pressing F8 or holding down the control button at startup.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Since you are not able to boot the computer in Safe Mode, it will be difficult to handle this issue. The error is due to a Virtual Device Driver. These drivers are used by all the hardware installed in your computer such as the Video adapter, Audio, Modem, camera and any other device. These devices use the Virtual Device driver to communicate with the Operating System.

One of the most common solutions is to force the compatibility of the device in Windows. For this you will need to run the Configuration Manager (Msconfig) and under the advanced options select the Force Compatibility mode.

Again, since you have not been able to start the computer in Safe Mode it will be difficult. We can try to boot the computer to the Program Manager and run MSconfig from there. You will need a Windows 98 startup diskette to bring the computer to a command prompt.

At the prompt type the following pressing Enter after each line:

C:
cd\
cd windows
edit System.ini

The System.ini file will open for editing.

Scroll down to the line Shell=. Modify this line to reads follows:

Shell=Progman.exe

To save the file press Alt+F, then X, save the changes.

Remove the startup diskette and restart the computer. The computer should boot to the Program Manager. Select File from the menu, then run. Type MSconfig and click Ok.

Hopefully, the Configuration Manager will be displayed. Click on Advanced and check the box corresponding to "Force Compatibility". Click Apply, then Ok. Do not restart the computer yet.

Back in the Program Manager, select File from the menu, then Run. Type Command and click Ok. You will be at the command prompt. Type the following:

Edit C:\Windows\System.ini

Press Enter. The System.ini file will open for editing. Scroll down to the line Shell=. Modify this line to read as follows:

Shell=Explorer.exe

To save the file press Alt+F, then X, save the changes.

Once done, press Ctrl+Alt+Delete to boot the computer.

If the computer boots, go to Start->Programs->Accessories->System Tools->System Information. Under Hardware Resources, Check for Forced Hardware and post back with the information. In instances of forced hardware, by reinstalling the device drivers the issue may be resolved.

Hope it works!


----------



## Atomic666 (Mar 11, 2001)

Hi
thanks for the reply. Sorry about the delay in replying but have been away.
I tried your suggestion but it did not work. 
The machine is from a shcool IT room where I am the engineer for my sins.
All of the other machines appear to have some sort of software on it that has disabled the start up menu and msconfig. Regedit is accessible however.
The company who supply the machines do not have very good customer support and they very rarely answer the telephone.
I do not wish to wipe the machine which is not working as several of the children have their work saved on it and do not want to lose it.

Any other suggestion as to how to get around this issue would be gratefully received.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Start the computer with a startup diskette. At the menu select Command prompt without CD Support. At the prompt type the following pressing Enter after each line:

C: 
cd\
cd windows
cd command
scanreg /fix

Upon completion, remove the startup diskette and restart the computer.

When posting back provide us with information as to wether or not you can start the computer in Safe Mode and if you can run programs in this mode. Give us a better picture of the computer's behavior.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

PS.

Taking a look at your original error message:



> This was called from 0028:C0087254 in VXD vkd (01) + 000001D0


vkd stands for Virtual Keyboard Driver. Replace the keyboard and remove the entry from the Device Manager in Safe mode (if possible). After a restart, Windows will redetect the new keyboard and reinstall the drivers thereby.

If you are able to start the computer in Safe Mode, but not able to reach the Device Manager, press the Windows key+Pause Break key simultaneously. This will activate the System Properties, from where you will be able to access the Device Manager.


----------

